# Oasis grip strip



## JosephDurham (Jul 11, 2015)

I have seen some images of people having a sort of black strip down the “beveled” side of the oasis. I would assume this is for grip. I’ve searched the web for several different things but can’t seem to locate anything. 

Can anyone assist?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got these: 

They're clear, different sizes and shapes, and are self stick. They're very unobtrusive but really help with grippiness when holding the Oasis without a cover. At the same time, if you use a cover, they are not thick enough to make the cover not work.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

JosephDurham said:


> I have seen some images of people having a sort of black strip down the "beveled" side of the oasis. I would assume this is for grip. I've searched the web for several different things but can't seem to locate anything.
> 
> Can anyone assist?


Are you talking about the strip on the backside of the Oasis going down all the length in some of the photos on amazon? If so that is the strip the 3g models have. The wifi only doesn't have it. I have never seen it in person, but its just the antenna I think for the 3G. Or is it 4G now. Don't think that would give any grip.

But I like the ones Ann posted. Tempred. But I really need some sort of corner bumper and I haven't found anything yet. Small little soft corners to stick on where it goes into the palm.


----------

